# I'm sold! Best no pull harness



## Lexi&Beemer

Ok. So the place where we are weakest is the loose leash walking. So long as they aren't over excited, Lexi and Beemer aren't too bad. But they don't just stay to my side and I'm looping around and flipping over my head all of the time as they like to circle me in opposite directions as we walk. I've tried all of them. The halti for the head, the front lead harness, a back lead harness, soft ones, wide ones, thin collars, wide collars... I have enough that I could open a store at this point. 

But I've found it. Victoria Stillwell's new no pull harness. Shut the front door because after a few minutes getting used to the two point hookup, they were walking on the appropriate side, no looping around me tying my legs up in a leash tangle mess, and nearly no effort on my part when they pulled. The leash did everything. 10 minutes in and it was great. Also they weren't bothered by it and easy to put on. I also like it because it functions as a training tool for good leash walking. I watched the video and I was sold. I'd take a video of us but hard with two dogs and one me.  

Just wanted to share. 

http://positively.shop.musictoday.com/Product.aspx?cp=54834&pc=YPAM31&view_in=Mobile



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nattyk

I may try this!!! thanks!! Just bought a back lead harness for my 14 week puppy and I like it better than a normal collar but we definitely have some serious work to do...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

The bad thing is they don't make them for small puppies. Keep using the harness if he pulls and work on lead walking. Her videos on lead walking are great. You can use the principles to teach your guy good leash behaviors and not need this harness. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie

Thanks for this Maureen, this is still our weakest area too. We use the leash so rarely that every time we get it out it's like reinventing the wheel. I'm going to look into this harness.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

fairlie said:


> Thanks for this Maureen, this is still our weakest area too. We use the leash so rarely that every time we get it out it's like reinventing the wheel. I'm going to look into this harness.




After using this, I've forgotten it sometimes and their leash manners are better. So much better than all the others I've tried. Each help but the seem to figure it out and disregard whatever discomfort they feel from pulling. They try once and then just go with it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo

Looks great, I wanted to get one for my daughter well for her dog that is!! At the moment I can't find anyone over here that stocks them but will have another look, otherwise its $12.16 postage. Would love to see Lexi and Beemer in action with them can't a friend film your new lead skills (any excuse to see your two)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

arlo said:


> Looks great, I wanted to get one for my daughter well for her dog that is!! At the moment I can't find anyone over here that stocks them but will have another look, otherwise its $12.16 postage. Would love to see Lexi and Beemer in action with them can't a friend film your new lead skills (any excuse to see your two)



Believe it or not but the rest of my family are not dog people. So all the family time means just the three of us on walks. 

I don't even use the front hook unless I need extra control. But after a week of walking, they stopped pulling so mostly use the hook in the back. It's great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbmpw

My puppy won’t walk when I put a harness on him. He’s 16 weeks. I’ve tried several time and he just sits and refuses to move!


----------



## Dig

We had one dog who did exactly the same so we had to break it down into small steps. The harness will feel very different to anything he has experienced before. Have you tried high value treats like cooked chicken or whatever your pup really loves. Praising and rewarding with the treat, even taking small steps at first then progressing to walking alongside you. I'm not sure what you currently do, but I'd also give treats and praise when putting the harness on so you/ he builds up lots of positive association. Also not sure if you also have the lead attached. We started without the lead attached and just worked in the house or garden then with the lead attached but trailing behind before we then held the lead. Good luck with your training, I'm sure you'll get there in the end.


----------



## Sbmpw

Pleased to say I let Louie walk around the house with harness on a couple of times. We finally made it out for a work and now he’s fine with it and the pulling has greatly reduced! Success,thanks


----------



## Dig

Fab- well done you! 😀


----------

